# IPsec Configuration in Kame snap-kit 5.4



## INE (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,I'm trying to make the freebsd to act as a Home agent with IPsec enabled.

I've found two post of describing how to do that.
http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20050707/
http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20031007/

The newest how-to say IP security is to be described (i.e. not documented)

The How-to in the year 2003 gives a method, but it seems that it doesn't apply to the newest snap-kit since when i issue the command [cmd=]mip6makeconfig.sh xxxxx`the system replies me back 
[code]mipmakeconfig.sh: Command not found.[/code] 

And even i copy the script of the [FILE]mip6makeconfig.sh[/FILE] script from the older snap-kit, the problems still cannot be solved.
Do any of you kind guys know how the IPsec is implemented in the newest version of kame, pls help me, thanks in advance.`


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

Handbook: 14.10 VPN over IPsec


----------



## INE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind reply.
I'm using IPsec to establish a secure tunnel from HA to MN, rather than making a VPN connection.
Have you used the Kame-snap kit? What kind of document do you know aside from the newsletters?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

INE said:
			
		

> I'm using IPsec to establish a secure tunnel from HA to MN,rather than making a VPN connection.


VPN is a technique, not a protocol. You are using IPSec to create a VPN.



> Have u used the Kame-snap kit?


Kame got integrated into the FreeBSD base OS many, many moons ago.


----------

